

Ask HN: How to get a Domain when it comes out of redemption 'period'? - vonklaus

I found an amazing domain that would be a brilliant branding and positioning asset for my start-up. I was sort of disheartened to find that it was already registered. I have done some cursory research on WHOIS and on how to follow through on the purchase; but really wanted to get feedback from someone who bought a domain out of the on hold: redemption lockup.<p>Registrar Status	 redemptionPeriod
Dates	 Created on 2012-05-04 - Expires on 2014-05-04 - Updated on 2014-06-15<p>Apologies for formatting, on mobile.<p>Cheers
======
edoceo
In 2001 I used snapnames for this purpose.

